# Basic question on grind size



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi - is there a resource that someone can point me to regarding grind size and what constitutes a grind for espresso vs aeropress vs syphon.....(or if any or all are the same.....go easy!!)

thanks


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

There can be some overlap, depending on dose, filtration, length of espresso shot, target of extraction that you are shooting for, etc.

Typically, espresso will be a little finer than the other two you mention. The ideal grind size will be that which gives you a sweet & balanced shot at the brew ratio you are targeting (which in turn, will dictate the strength of the shot).

Aeropress, for me (long steep & high extraction) may be a shade coarser, just coarse enough to allow efficient wetting when water & coffee grounds are mixed, you can go finer with inverted, than with normal way up, if you stir well when adding coffee. Some folks like a relatively coarse grind (between drip & regular/percolator) with high doses & short brew times, for decent strength with a lower extraction.

Espresso is the most critical grind to get right as, for a given brew ratio, it will need continual adjusting for different beans/roasts & as the beans age. For most manual brew methods (for similar roast levels) you shouldn't need to keep adjusting your grind size to achieve a nominal extraction with different coffees, at the same brew ratio & weights (though you may still like to do so, for fine tuning).

The grinds I usually use for drip are much coarser than for espresso & Aeropress, only dovetailing with large (~1L) French press & Sowden brews.

If I had 1 grinder for both espresso & brewed immersions (certain drip brews will be more problematic at very fine grinds, as may immersion brews that then drain through a permanent mesh filter like Sowden), I'd focus on keeping the espresso dialled in & adjust the brewed methods to suit that (maybe add water to the brewer/brew chamber first for Aeropress & siphon, fine filtration medium). In most cases it makes more sense to have a 2nd grinder for brewed, even a cheap hand grinder will be fine for smaller doses.

This chart is probably the most informative guide, but perhaps shouldn't be taken too literally, someone's coarse espresso guide with a big dose & conical grinder may be as coarse as someone else's fine/1 cup drip grind.

https://www.mpechicago.com/coffee/images/uploads/pdfs/ground_coffee_analysisa.pdf


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

The rule of thumb is that espresso requires one of finest grinds, only Turkish grind being finer. It goes from fine to coarse: Turkish, Espresso, Aeropress, Filter, French Press).

Espresso ground is said to have a similar texture of flour, but not as fine as that. Maybe a mixture between flour and salt,whereas French Press has more of a very coarse sugar feel to it.

Btw, a google search yielded this:

https://ineedcoffee.com/coffee-grind-chart/

Hope that's useful and Merry Christmas


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

pessutojr said:


> The rule of thumb is that espresso requires one of finest grinds, only Turkish grind being finer. It goes from fine to coarse: Turkish, Espresso, Aeropress, Filter, French Press).


French press, especially for small pots brews, will be the same grind as Aeropress, even large pots should only be on par with filter. The idea that French press is the coarsest grind is a total myth, unless you want to always end up with under-extracted coffee...which, of course, you are free to do 

Turkish can be brewed perfectly well at fine drip/small French press sizes, you may get less foam though. After a point, going finer has little impact on extraction.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

MWJB said:


> French press, especially for small pots brews, will be the same grind as Aeropress, even large pots should only be on par with filter. The idea that French press is the coarsest grind is a total myth, unless you want to always end up with under-extracted coffee...which, of course, you are free to do
> 
> Turkish can be brewed perfectly well at fine drip/small French press sizes, you may get less foam though. After a point, going finer has little impact on extraction.


Thanks for this! I didn't know that at all! I think it's time to give the French Press another go! Thanks!


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks for the useful info from all. I've just picked up a Sage Smart Grinder Pro 2nd hand, so hopefully will see better results than the kg79. Found the pics useful....


----------

